# Can 2 computers share the auto shutdown data port on a UPS?



## Hansen (Jan 1, 2006)

I have 2 computers (actually a desktop computer and a small Windows home server box) connected to my APC UPS. I would like to connect both of them to the USB-data port connection on the UPS so that they will both shut down automatically if power fails. But, there is only one data port on the back of the UPS. I have 2 of the data port to USB converter cables. Can I get a splitter - like a telephone splitter but one sized for a data connector - and use that to share the data port on the UPS so that both computers can take advantage of the shutdown feature?

Thanks. 


.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Use a client, use a APC server (business version) with an agent - all that features you could research at APC web site.


----------



## TonyDigital (Dec 27, 2008)

Hansen said:


> I have 2 computers (actually a desktop computer and a small Windows home server box) connected to my APC UPS. I would like to connect both of them to the USB-data port connection on the UPS so that they will both shut down automatically if power fails. But, there is only one data port on the back of the UPS. I have 2 of the data port to USB converter cables. Can I get a splitter - like a telephone splitter but one sized for a data connector - and use that to share the data port on the UPS so that both computers can take advantage of the shutdown feature?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> .


Hi,

I don't think the USB hub would work, your best bet it to set up the APC PowerChute software. If you set up the APC client on the second machine, you could control both of them from one machine.

The APC PowerChute business edition is free of charge, you can download it from APC's site:

apc.com/tools/download/software_comp.cfm?sw_sku=SFPCBE704

Good luck!

Tony,
ExcessUPS


----------

